# New Bandsaw blade too long



## Jimcwwg (Jun 27, 2015)

I need some advice on long bandsaw blades. I just purchased an O.... Brand blade from a large online retail site This was a 1/2" resaw type blade for my Jet 14" bandsaw. Blade length should be 93-1/2 inches.  When I put it on, it was too loose. There was no way to bring it up to tension. I compared it to the blade I was replacing, and it appeared to be about 1/2" too long. Since it was easy to do, I returned that one and ordered another one (all on line, never spoke to a person). I realize if this retailer had a bad batch of blades, I might get another one like the first.. That is indeed what happened. 

My question is, am I missing anything here? Is there a way to adjust the saw to accept the long blade? And has anyone had similar experiences with mis-sized blades? I have 4 or 5 blades hanging up in my shop and I've never had this issue with any other blade. I've used one or two of this brand before, but this is the widest blade I've ever tried to use.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

To get the right length of blade for your band saw, consult your owners manual, or go on line to find info for measuring your blade and/or formula blade distance for your saw. Be safe.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you checked the actual length of the blade, if it is longer than the specs require why not contact the dealer and see what they have to say?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*1/2" too long?*

How did you determine that? It would mean the upper wheel would have to move an additional 1/4" upwards.
This is well within the adjustment capacity of the bandsaws I own. The stated length is best so that that the tension indicator will read correctly. The only time a blade must be the exact stated l;ength is in the case of a cam over spring adjustment, like on an older Craftsman saw I had. There was no way to adjust for different blade lengths.

I weld my own blades and sometimes I make them slightly longer or reweld them at a slightly shorter length with no issues. The smaller saws will be more critical for blade length requirements, like my 60" metal cutting horizontal bandsaw.

The best way to measure a blade is to cut it or use a broken blade and lay it out on the floor next to a tape measure. Other ways require math to arrive at the length. You could wrap a nylon tape measure or thin metal one around the wheels to see what the maximum allowable length is at maximum height of the upper wheel. IF this dimension is greater than 93 1/2" then you should be able to use a slightly longer blade....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Something sounds wrong. There should be enough adjustment to use a 94" blade if the saw is made for a 93 1/2". Are you sure your saw is designed for 93 1/2"? I have a 14" saw that uses a 91 1/2" blade.


----------



## klassenl (Jan 2, 2011)

I was told by a blade wholesale guy that 93, 93.5 and 94 are all physically the same length.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There is a chart here to get the length of band required if you don't have specs for your particular saw:
http://vintagemachinery.org/math/beltlength.aspx


----------



## Jimcwwg (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for the replys.
In response,
- the jet manual says 93-1/2 inch. That is what I have been using and what works. 
- the manual gives no instruction for how to compensate for a longer blade. Neither does Mark Duginski's bandsaw book. 
- I could believe that the saw might be capable of being adjusted. I'm not sure how. 
THe saw has the quick tension release mechanism. But whether the lever is in the tension position or not, the tension spring is at the 1/2" settting (I adjusted that), but when I throw the tEnsion lever to tension the blade, this blade is still loose - I can just slide it off the wheels -- not even close. It seems 
Like what I need to do is crank on the tension knob for a few revs to adjust the wheel position by about 1/4", But tHe tension spring won't let me do that. It's compressed before the blade begins to see tension. 

So again, I can put any one of four otHer 93-1/2" blades I own on this saw and set the tension just fine. But not this new one.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Sounds like a bad or mispackaged blade. Those Chinese laborers have a hard time sometimes reading English numbers.

HJ


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What model is your 14" saw?*

Here's an article on a 14" saw showing the blade tension release lever:
http://newwoodworker.com/reviews/jetpro14bsrvu.html










There are several variations:


----------

